# Leaking problem on La Spaziale s5 ek2 compact



## Gabrofi (May 3, 2018)

Hi there,few days ago the water in the system start leaking from the one of the shower plate,when I start to make a coffee with the other one more water comes down. Any ideas wheres the problem from? Theres a video to see properly. Thanks


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The solenoid valve on the group head is not closing properly & is allowing water to leak out, probably due to scale buildup.

Get a new solenoid valve fitted (it may be worth having a new valve fitted to the "good" group at the same time)


----------



## Gabrofi (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for ur help, I just want to know where I can get this from cause found some similar but is not exactly the same . Thanks a lot


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Spaziale use either Parker, Lucifer, or maybe ODE solenoid valves: The make will be on the side of the coil (the black cube). All the valve bases are identical.

Parker & Lucifer are easier to source.

If you decide to fit 2 new valves, just fit the same make on both groups.

PM me with details and I'll give you prices.


----------



## Gabrofi (May 3, 2018)

Hi there, is it necessary to fit both of them cause the problem is with the one of them ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2019)

*
espressotechno - How do I make contact with you off list ? - Thanks
*


----------

